# ATi tool 0.25 betaGT?



## anvil (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello, I've heard about a version of ATi tool named betaGT specially build for GT boards.

I've got a new X1900GT and I can't change the voltage because I don't have the sub-menu.

Can anyone tell me if such a beta exists?

Thx!


----------



## anvil (Sep 19, 2006)

OK I 've found it!


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 19, 2006)

care to link us please? lol


----------



## anvil (Sep 19, 2006)

Sure, 

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.25_GT.exe

Good OC!


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 19, 2006)

cheers mate, Gonna try it on my x1900xt, hopefuly i can atleast get 700/800 outa my core/mem or im gonna go sit in a concer and cry     




Edit: lol link doesnt work...


----------



## anvil (Sep 19, 2006)

vortexkrow said:


> cheers mate, Gonna try it on my x1900xt, hopefuly i can atleast get 700/800 outa my core/mem or im gonna go sit in a concer and cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does for me 

LOL in fact it doesn't...


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm,

Maybe we can give suggestion to  W1zzard to implemented same thing like ATITool beta version.  2 version of ATITool for ATI and NVidia.  This can prevent extra control panel for NVidia appear in ATI card.

Or, maybe just a single version with configuration file contain parameter like:

Card=ATI or Card=NVIDIA

And ATITool check this parameter to decide which control panel.

Just my 2 cents.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

